# Guardian Article on egg Donation (written with your help!)



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Occasionally we have media and researchers ask for your help to write articles and papers. It's always nice to see the fruits of those requests as is the case here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291829.0 (link to the article in the bottom post)



C~x


----------

